# Camera Connection Kit Delivered



## techgirl (May 14, 2010)

Did others get theirs from the original May iPad order?


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Now that's timing... the doorbell rang exactly as I was reading this. FedEx just delivered it. 

A7


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

They probably attempted to deliver mine. I'll have to sign the little card and have them leave it in the mailbox again like they did for the dock.

Luc


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Blah - they still don't have these in stores!


----------



## vfr (Jul 22, 2009)

fyrefly said:


> Blah - they still don't have these in stores!


They had them (how I got mine) and sold out real fast.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

fyrefly said:


> Blah - they still don't have these in stores!


Well, they don't have iPads in stores either, so count yer blessings.


----------



## arbitrage (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow, I got mine on June 2nd, up in Whitehorse from my original preorder. It shipped May 28th. Yours seemed to take a lot longer??

The thing works great but is a little flimsy about staying connected when any weight is put on it from the USB cable. But whatever, it still does almost everything I need it to. Just wish I could hook up a powered USB drive to make a 2nd backup of photos I put on it on vacation. Then it would be perfect.

I've used the SD one for my T1i and the direct USB cable for my 7D. None of my CF card readers work though. 7D Raw files that are around 25MB each transfer in 4 seconds per picture. Importing back into Aperture is easy also as the iPad shows up as a drive in the import box.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

arbitrage said:


> Wow, I got mine on June 2nd, up in Whitehorse from my original preorder. It shipped May 28th. Yours seemed to take a lot longer??
> 
> The thing works great but is a little flimsy about staying connected when any weight is put on it from the USB cable. But whatever, it still does almost everything I need it to. Just wish I could hook up a powered USB drive to make a 2nd backup of photos I put on it on vacation. Then it would be perfect.
> 
> I've used the SD one for my T1i and the direct USB cable for my 7D. None of my CF card readers work though. 7D Raw files that are around 25MB each transfer in 4 seconds per picture. Importing back into Aperture is easy also as the iPad shows up as a drive in the import box.


There are some jailbreak based work arounds for this although you will need to provide power to the drive. Suggestion for power is a split USB cable with one end going to the iPad and the other going to a USB power supply. There are battery powered drives out there though.


----------



## iJayTee (Apr 20, 2010)

Mine is currently in the midst of its North American tour.

I understand most of the transit except the Memphis > Anchorage > Indianapolis > Vancouver part... it's getting close though:



> Jun 10, 2010 8:17 AMAt local FedEx facilityBURNABY, BC
> Jun 10, 2010 5:08 AMAt dest sort facilityVANCOUVER, BC
> Jun 9, 2010 7:20 AMInt'l shipment releaseMISSISSAUGA, ON
> Jun 9, 2010 5:00 AMDeparted FedEx locationINDIANAPOLIS, IN
> ...


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

iJayTee said:


> Mine is currently in the midst of its North American tour.
> 
> I understand most of the transit except the Memphis > Anchorage > Indianapolis > Vancouver part... it's getting close though:


From the updates, it's in the Burnaby station and should be going out on delivery today.
Watch for a "van scan". Then that means it's on the truck for delivery to you.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Ordered one Online two days ago and it says Shipping July 21st. Yowch. 

And there are iPads in stores - I was at a Futureshop yesterday that had a shelf full of 64GB Wifi models.  (But ONLY 64GB Wifi models).


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

fyrefly said:


> Ordered one Online two days ago and it says Shipping July 21st. Yowch.
> 
> And there are iPads in stores - I was at a Futureshop yesterday that had a shelf full of 64GB Wifi models.  (But ONLY 64GB Wifi models).


They've got buyers where they want them. Easy to talk a customer up to 64GB when that's all they have.


----------



## gouletjo (Jun 4, 2010)

I ordered mine on may 21st and the shipping is planned for june 18th. My god! They don't take any chances! They want to keep the price as high as possible. I have a hard time believing that they can't mass produce enough Ipad to supply the demand.


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

fyrefly said:


> Ordered one Online two days ago and it says Shipping July 21st. Yowch.
> 
> And there are iPads in stores - I was at a Futureshop yesterday that had a shelf full of 64GB Wifi models.  (But ONLY 64GB Wifi models).


I just ordered one online as I got tired of looking all over for the kits.
The shipping date they gave me is July 23, del. By the 26th. I paid the extra $7 for the quicker delivery on the outside chance that they may ship it quicker. I'm expecting it sooner than that as I believe they post the worse case scenario for shipping.


----------



## jrichardson (Mar 9, 2007)

Does anyone happen to know if the photo app on the iPad will accept the "RAW" photo format when transferring photos from your camera into the iPad? I primarily take photos in Nikon RAW with my D200 and I usually transfer them into Aperture on my iMac. I was wondering if it was worth it to buy the Camera Kit for when I am not at home and not able to access my iMac?

Thanks!


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

jrichardson said:


> Does anyone happen to know if the photo app on the iPad will accept the "RAW" photo format when transferring photos from your camera into the iPad? I primarily take photos in Nikon RAW with my D200 and I usually transfer them into Aperture on my iMac. I was wondering if it was worth it to buy the Camera Kit for when I am not at home and not able to access my iMac?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, the iPad supports RAW.

Check out this article from Macworld about a good basic workflow for photographers with iPads.

A photographer's workflow for the iPad | Accessories | Digital Photo | Macworld

Good luck.


----------



## jrichardson (Mar 9, 2007)

Macified said:


> Yes, the iPad supports RAW.
> 
> Check out this article from Macworld about a good basic workflow for photographers with iPads.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip! I checked out the article and I just happened to be at the Apple store in the Rideau Centre here in Ottawa today and I also asked there. Unfortunately they were out of stock of the camera connect kit.


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

Snowy said:


> I just ordered one online as I got tired of looking all over for the kits.
> The shipping date they gave me is July 23, del. By the 26th. I paid the extra $7 for the quicker delivery on the outside chance that they may ship it quicker. I'm expecting it sooner than that as I believe they post the worse case scenario for shipping.


Just an update, my kit is being shipped July 10th and will be delivered by July 14th via Fedex, so a couple of weeks earlier than expected. :clap::clap:


----------



## MattOnDemand (Nov 5, 2008)

Ugh, mine wont ship for another few weeks yet.

IPAD CAMERA CONNECTION KIT 
Ships: 17 Aug
Delivers: 24 Aug


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Mine's on the truck for Delivery today! Originally said Shipping July 21st, so I'm getting it a week "early" (after a 5 week wait hah).


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

I see nothing better to do


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Got mine yesterday via FedEx. It's fine. It's annoying that the Apple aluminum USB keyboard doesn't work with it, but other USB keyboards do. :S


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

Received mine this morning.
Now I don't have to take my MBP along on trips anymore to download and transfer photos.:clap:


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

fyrefly said:


> Got mine yesterday via FedEx. It's fine. It's annoying that the Apple aluminum USB keyboard doesn't work with it, but other USB keyboards do. :S


I hadn't heard that the Apple keyboard won't work. What happens Shen you try to plug it in?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Anyone see these in stores?


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

gmark2000 said:


> Anyone see these in stores?


No, and I did check (about a month ago) every store that carries anything Apple.
The Apple Canada Online Store is estimating 4-6 weeks for delivery.

Mine took just a little over a month to arrive, but very happy to have it now.


----------



## iSawTheLight (Jan 25, 2006)

Can those that have received theirs report back on any problems while connecting a card reader to it?

Make of reader and what you're uploading......SD/CF? Some apparently need sufficient power to manage some readers and others work fine.

Can anyone that replies list why they picked up this accessory also?

thanks,
John

Thanks


----------



## John Griffin (Jan 4, 2002)

Does anyone know whether the Matias Tactile Pro 3 (for the Mac) Keyboard will work with the Connection Kit?


----------



## Chookaboom (May 1, 2005)

Oakbridge said:


> I hadn't heard that the Apple keyboard won't work. What happens Shen you try to plug it in?


When you plug it in, you get a warning about the USB device not being support, BUT, the keyboard should work, mine does. :clap:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

John Griffin said:


> Does anyone know whether the Matias Tactile Pro 3 (for the Mac) Keyboard will work with the Connection Kit?


That looks like a nice keyboard ... I miss the old extended II's ... they stood up to the punishment I dish out on keyboards very well


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Chookaboom said:


> When you plug it in, you get a warning about the USB device not being support, BUT, the keyboard should work, mine does. :clap:


Your Apple Aluminum Keyboard works with your iPad? Mine complains that it needs more power (likely 'cause of the extra usb ports the Alu Keyboard has).

I also tried ignoring the warning and typing anyway - not working.


----------



## Chookaboom (May 1, 2005)

fyrefly said:


> Your Apple Aluminum Keyboard works with your iPad? Mine complains that it needs more power (likely 'cause of the extra usb ports the Alu Keyboard has).
> 
> I also tried ignoring the warning and typing anyway - not working.


yeah I was totally surprised, as I never tried until I read this discussion. As I mentioned, I plugged it in, and got a warning about compatibility but it still typed just fine. I got mine with the 24" Aluminum iMac, keyboard model A1243. Has two USB ports on either end. Maybe there are slightly different versions of the keyboard???


----------



## John Griffin (Jan 4, 2002)

I just heard from Apple and FedEx that I will be getting my Connection Kit this Thursday (22nd). 

I have four different keyboards that I want to try on my iPad (a MacAlly, a Logitech Wave, An Apple Aluminum extended and a Matias Tactile Pro. Since the last one requires a Mac OS X driver to work properly, I expect that it will not work, but who knows.

I'll post the results later.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Man, I really need one before August 6, is it futile to order one now?


----------



## John Griffin (Jan 4, 2002)

Just got my kit today. The Aluminum Apple Extended keyboard definitely does not work. The message that it takes too much power appears and the keyboard is disconnected by the system. Very strange!

However, every other keyboard that I tried including the MacAlly and Matias keyboards work just fine. 

Other items that do not work: both of my CF card readers get disconnected because of power issues. But connecting my Canon DSLR camera with its CF card inside via USB cable works just fine and all of the several hundred images appear, including those saved in RAW format.


----------



## John Griffin (Jan 4, 2002)

gmark2000 said:


> Man, I really need one before August 6, is it futile to order one now?


Unfortunately the Apple site still says a 4 to 6 week wait. 

You could probably buy one from the pack of thieves that are selling them at inflated prices on eBay, but I would hate to encourage these punks who buy huge lots of them when they come out. Then, because of their greedy buying practices when they become scarce they sell them at outrageous prices. They are as bad as the bandits who buy up massive quantities of concert tickets when they are released and turn around to sell them for several times their original price. I wish these types could somehow be rounded up and sent to a remote island somewhere that is without Internet or phone service.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Any GTA ehMac'ers willing to loan me the SD reader for three weeks?? I'm going overseas.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

gmark2000 said:


> Any GTA ehMac'ers willing to loan me the SD reader for three weeks?? I'm going overseas.


PM sent.


----------



## Chookaboom (May 1, 2005)

John Griffin said:


> Just got my kit today. The Aluminum Apple Extended keyboard definitely does not work. The message that it takes too much power appears and the keyboard is disconnected by the system. Very strange!


Can you check the model number of your Aluminum extended, wondering if it is different than the one I have which works great (except the message on the iPad claiming it is not compatible device).


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

Just an FYI...
I plugged the connection kit into my iPhone on the outside chance that it would work.
It doesn't, which I was not expecting it to.
Device not compatible was the message displayed.


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

Was just at the Southgate Apple store and they have lots and lots of camera connection kits. The "genius" said they got in a ton of them late last week.

I bought a spare as the connectors are so small, losing them could be a reality one day when I really need to download some photos.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I saw a bunch of them at Square One in Mississauga last week as well. Guess they finally got enough of a production ramp to keep them in stock?


----------



## andsoitgoes (Jun 4, 2010)

Ooh... I'm going to try calling the Vancouver Apple store, but I can't get out there until Wednesday...

I would LOVE to have this for my trip out to the boonies so that I can store some more stuff for my kids to watch...


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

andsoitgoes said:


> Ooh... I'm going to try calling the Vancouver Apple store, but I can't get out there until Wednesday...
> 
> I would LOVE to have this for my trip out to the boonies so that I can store some more stuff for my kids to watch...


Apple stores have been known to put things on hold for peole for max 24 hours.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

andsoitgoes said:


> Ooh... I'm going to try calling the Vancouver Apple store, but I can't get out there until Wednesday...
> 
> I would LOVE to have this for my trip out to the boonies so that I can store some more stuff for my kids to watch...


Don't know if the camera connection kit will help you with storage. You'd have to trick the kit into believing that the files were put on the card by a camera which is a pretty specific file structure.

If you are looking for storage, try the ZoomIt. 

ZoomIt - Home


----------



## SilverMaple (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info about availability at the Apple stores. 
I just got back from the Fairview Mall Apple store with a Camera Connection Kit and they had several more for sale displayed on the wall beside the iPad cases.


----------



## andsoitgoes (Jun 4, 2010)

Macified said:


> Don't know if the camera connection kit will help you with storage. You'd have to trick the kit into believing that the files were put on the card by a camera which is a pretty specific file structure.
> 
> If you are looking for storage, try the ZoomIt.
> 
> ZoomIt - Home


A jailbreak on the OS solves the problem 

I had iFile and can access everything from the attached kit.

On another note - I JUST got my email last nighta t about 11 saying that my order shipped. Figures!


----------



## John Griffin (Jan 4, 2002)

Well that burns my butt! I had to pay the shipping fee to Apple to get it to me at the same time that the stores got bucket loads of them! I could have cancelled the order and just picked one up at the store.

Arrrgh!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Camera connection kits were in stock today at the Sherway Apple Store. Got one for my trip.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

There were 4 or 5 camera connection kits at the Fairview Mall Applestore as of 1:30 Saturday. They also had Apple iPad cases in stock (on lefthand side of the store).


----------



## andsoitgoes (Jun 4, 2010)

Worked GREAT for the trip. Shame ifile doesn't rotate upside down 

Regardless, with my current 16 gig card, I mow virtual have a 32 gig iPad


----------



## arbitrage (Apr 30, 2010)

andsoitgoes said:


> Worked GREAT for the trip. Shame ifile doesn't rotate upside down
> 
> Regardless, with my current 16 gig card, I mow virtual have a 32 gig iPad


Good to hear, I have a few quick questions... ifile is an app from the Cydia store? Meaning you need to be jailbroken?

What does ifile let you do. Will it see a powered USB HD and allow backup of photos onto the drive? Will it allow me to copy off the ipad and onto an SD card?

I'm currently looking for a way to travel exclusively with the ipad and without a netbook or macbook. However, I shoot with a 7D and can easily exceed 64GB of photos in one vacation. I currently take a netbook and portable USB HD. That allows me two copies of all the pictures even if I have to start reusing the CF cards in the 7D (Currently I own 4 16GB cards). Now if I could jailbreak the ipad and take a powered USB HD or two powered ones then I could still have 2 copies or even 3 until the ipad fills up and even 4 copies until the CF cards fill up. Or I also own around 80GB worth of SD cards from my previous camera (T1i) and if I could use those through the camera kit adaptor as backup off of the ipad that would be great too. Would ifile meet my needs as I've discussed above?

Please let me know how ifile works.

Thanks


----------

